# What guitz to get?



## Rattlesnake (Jul 20, 2006)

I finally started playin the guitz in '04. I have 2 Corts, and a Gibson Epiphone semi-acoustic. I would say my strong point is rhythm and find that it's now time to get a better guitz as I progress (finally noticing the pings and doings a cheap guitar makes). What i'm looking looking for is a solid rhythm guitz that goes for acceptional prices (and not an epiphone). I guess my Q is: What guitar should I buy thats best for a rhythm guitaristevilGuitar: ?


----------



## Axeweilder (Sep 5, 2006)

*Guitars*

Hey, I was just thinking, if your main focus is on rhythm, pretty much anything will do. You will want something with humbuckers so you can get a chunkier sound when you need it. All you really need to do is use your pickup selector, so that you and your lead player's guitars aren't clashing, that is, the frequencies that they envelope should be different. For example, you will want a bassier tone to blend in with the band, and your lead guitarist will take care of most of the high-mid-range frequencies in his soloing. So everything has to have its own space for the music to completely sound right together. 

I recommend Gibson, I have a les paul studio, and it's a wicked guitar all around, dual humbuckers, but it's very versatile and has great sustain. Maybe a bit pricey though. Hollowbody guitars made by gretsh, and gibson are wicked Rhythm guitars too. It's really what you like, you can get so many sounds out of any guitar, given that it's a decent guitar and you have a good amp...the amp makes a huge difference too. You can always check out guitar world's guitar buyers guide to give you a good idea of what's out there.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Get a Ric!


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Rics aren't cheap.

Look a Schecter, they look and feel good. and have models under $500.00:rockon2:

To be really cool get a used Variax, that will cover all the bases


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Semi hollows - ES335 type - are good for rythmn. A lot of rythmn players go for heavier strings, 11s, 12s even 13s. Malcolm Young, one the best rythmn players out there, uses 12s on his semihollow Gretch


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Tele....evilGuitar:


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm going to second the TELE sugestion.

Great tone, great action, what more can you ask for !!!


----------

